# painted my calipers...



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

check it.... http://members.sounddomain.com/6thgear


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice car dude. how did u wire up the neons ?


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

rios said:


> *nice car dude. how did u wire up the neons ? *


which ones, the red ones inside or in tha blue ones in the trunk?? inside i just screwd them to the bottom of tha dash and ran the wire across/behind to the passenger seat neon, ran the driver's seat neon to the switch, and the other to the power cable runnin to my battery.... in the trunk i just ran the neon wires to the trunk light....


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

Yo man, what kind of taillights are those? They look cool with the clear at the top. 

Matt


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

MoltenSpec said:


> *Yo man, what kind of taillights are those? They look cool with the clear at the top.
> 
> Matt *


the taillights is just me messing around with photoshop....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

y0 dude where did you get the paint kit for your brakes? Spec V pics


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

jEzTeR said:


> *y0 dude where did you get the paint kit for your brakes? Spec V pics *


it wasnt really a paint kit, cuz i remember seeing G2 Paint kit for bout $40 and i was like Nope...... i just cleaned my brakes with a rag, bought primer, and bought blue paint at the local auto store....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

lookin good. nice ride.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

the paint doesnt match your car....other than that it looks good


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

Black Spec V said:


> *the paint doesnt match your car....other than that it looks good *


yeah, i kinda already know that, my intention wasnt to match my car but to have a different tint of blue.... but thanx anywayz


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

BRO CHECK THIS OUT. I PUT RED STROBE LIGHTS IN MY AIR VENTS. IT LOOKS NICE AS HELL. WHEN I TURN THEM ON ALL YOU SEE COMING FROM THE VENTS IS A RED TUNNEL OF LIGHT. I THOUGHT U MIGHT LIKE THAT AND ADD IT TO UR LIGHT SHOW. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

HoldenASpecV said:


> *BRO CHECK THIS OUT. I PUT RED STROBE LIGHTS IN MY AIR VENTS. IT LOOKS NICE AS HELL. WHEN I TURN THEM ON ALL YOU SEE COMING FROM THE VENTS IS A RED TUNNEL OF LIGHT. I THOUGHT U MIGHT LIKE THAT AND ADD IT TO UR LIGHT SHOW. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. *


yo thanx, that was actually on my mind but im still deciding what kind and how i will put the lights in there, u know all connected to a switch or split up etc.... how did u do yours?? how did u take off the side air vents....?


----------

